# Feeling Lonely?



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

Any of you feeling lonely?  I sincerely hope *not*, but if you are........






I often feel lonely and the above words really do console me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2015)

Sometimes alone is best.


----------



## terryo (Oct 23, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I had one day to be entirely alone.....with no one to bother me or talk to me. Just to be able to think or read or eat or sleep when I want to. Just to be able to sit in the yard and close my eyes and feel the sun on my face, without anyone to come looking for me. Some people are always alone and feel lonely and other's are like me, taking care of someone who needs me, but I do get tired and wish for only one day of peace.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love to be alone.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2015)

Prison is a great cure for loneliness. I don't wanna talk about it 

I don't know if you feel lonely sometimes I'm alone sometimes I'm not. I think that's life


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> I love to be alone.


I don't hate being alone; but I've been alone for years and at times it does get annoying. It allows all sorts of nasty, negative, wicked thoughts to race through that brain, believe me.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

terryo said:


> Sometimes I wish I had one day to be entirely alone.....with no one to bother me or talk to me. Just to be able to think or read or eat or sleep when I want to. Just to be able to sit in the yard and close my eyes and feel the sun on my face, without anyone to come looking for me. Some people are always alone and feel lonely and other's are like me, taking care of someone who needs me, but I do get tired and wish for only one day of peace.


I understand you. You're probably never or nearly never) alone, right? On the other hand I'm nearly always alone. And it's nothing great I can assure you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 23, 2015)

As long as your comfortable with your self your never alone and you always have a friend! ( remember we have young ones here and we want them to be positive) Have a great day !


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

Are you lonely? You can ALWAYS PM me if you're ever feeling lonely. So please dont feel that way. 

Am I lonely? No way, I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, 1 husband, a father that lives with me.. i am NEVER alone. There are days that I wish I WAS alone. I come to work and get a sense of peace. I dont have someone every 3 seconds screaming MOM! MA! HEY! MOMMMMY!!! MOMMMMMM!!! Ma Ma Ma Ma! I love my life at home, dont get me wrong.. but i'd like 1 day where no one bothers me! lol! I dont think i can handle years at a time, but a few days sounds like a vacation.

Remember, you can always message me <3


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Are you lonely? You can ALWAYS PM me if you're ever feeling lonely. So please dont feel that way.
> 
> Am I lonely? No way, I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, 1 husband, a father that lives with me.. i am NEVER alone. There are days that I wish I WAS alone. I come to work and get a sense of peace. I dont have someone every 3 seconds screaming MOM! MA! HEY! MOMMMMY!!! MOMMMMMM!!! Ma Ma Ma Ma! I love my life at home, dont get me wrong.. but i'd like 1 day where no one bothers me! lol! I dont think i can handle years at a time, but a few days sounds like a vacation.
> 
> Remember, you can always message me <3


Thank you so much for your *kindness*, appreciate it.

I guess it's only normal for those who have a family to wish he/she were alone for *one day.* By the same token, those who are alone _do_ need company every now and again."Forbidden fruit is the sweetest" as is said, and always the sweetest! Notice that all those who said they'd like to be alone, have families.

Once again, *thank you *for your understanding.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you so much for your *kindness*, appreciate it.
> 
> I guess it's only normal for those who have a family to wish he/she were alone for *one day.* By the same token, those who are alone _do_ need company every now and again."Forbidden fruit is the sweetest" as is said, and always the sweetest! Notice that all those who said they'd like to be alone, have families.
> 
> Once again, *thank you *for your understanding.



No worries and i meant it!

You and OLI can write me anytime <3 <3 <3


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I understand you. You're probably never or nearly never) alone, right? On the other hand I'm nearly always alone. And it's nothing great I can assure you.


Actually I am. I live with my husband and one of my adult daughters. They are at work during the day!


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't hate being alone; but I've been alone for years and at times it does get annoying. It allows all sorts of nasty, negative, wicked thoughts to race through that brain, believe me.


I often have negative thoughts as weĺl. Which is think is what makes me want to be alone.


----------



## Marivladi (Oct 23, 2015)

Just putting my two cents here. Being alone can be very depressing... I am never alone and I always loved being alone even since childhood. I have four little children, a husband, pets and I would absolutely love to have a day alone with no phone or internet somewhere in the woods or at the beach... )) (dreaming...)
But I think the worst feeling is when you are surrounded by people, close people and yet still feel very much alone and lonely inside... That's when something has to be done. I wish I had more time to hang out here and talk to people, I love this forum and people here. 
When I felt very lonely I did find some friends online to chat, random people from around the globe and it is amazing how different and similar at the same time we all can be. 

Thank you for reading this and hope every one can find that perfect balance and peace inside out.


----------



## W Shaw (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been in situations where I've been entirely alone in the wilderness for 3 months at a time, and I can guarantee -- being alone never gets old. I would live my entire life that way if I could. I was asked once, "Don't you get lonely out there?" and I answered, "How can you get lonely when there's no one around to make you feel that way?"


----------



## terryo (Nov 4, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> I've been in situations where I've been entirely alone in the wilderness for 3 months at a time, and I can guarantee -- being alone never gets old. I would live my entire life that way if I could. I was asked once, "Don't you get lonely out there?" and I answered, "How can you get lonely when there's no one around to make you feel that way?"


I would be afraid. Do you ever get afraid? I'm always afraid and I guess that's why I live with anxiety.


----------



## W Shaw (Nov 4, 2015)

terryo said:


> I would be afraid. Do you ever get afraid? I'm always afraid and I guess that's why I live with anxiety.


I'm terrified in cities and don't like to be in even a small city unless I'm there with someone who knows what they're doing, but the only thing I'm ever afraid of in the woods is the fact that my ADD means I have issues with spatial orientation, so it's easy for me to get lost. I have to be really careful about that.


----------



## terryo (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll think of you next time I go hiking.


----------



## W Shaw (Nov 4, 2015)

terryo said:


> I'll think of you next time I go hiking.


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2015)

W Shaw said:


> I'm terrified in cities and don't like to be in even a small city unless I'm there with someone who knows what they're doing, but the only thing I'm ever afraid of in the woods is the fact that my ADD means I have issues with spatial orientation, so it's easy for me to get lost. I have to be really careful about that.


I don't get afraid in the city. I do in the woods. In the city, walk with your head up and like you could kick but look people in their face as you pass and your not the one the bad guy would want. In the woods, a lot of the people that like to live there are loners, that's kinda scary and the fact there aren't close neighbors to hear you and lots of places virtually untouched that a person could be dumped. Yep, I will take the city, with lots of people anytime.


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's my favorite place in the woods to be alone.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

MichaelaW said:


> Here's my favorite place in the woods to be alone.


Nice pic, but it does look scary. I would never be able to sit there for a minute alone.


----------



## Lexiii (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm lonely too. Lost my husband earlier this year and teenaged boys don't like to hang out with mommy apparently. Probably why I surround myself with critters.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I'm lonely too. Lost my husband earlier this year and teenaged boys don't like to hang out with mommy apparently. Probably why I surround myself with critters.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## terryo (Nov 5, 2015)

That is a beautiful picture, but not for me. I'm a city gal and love the bright lights of Manhattan. Even though I'm on the Island, I can take the ferry to Manhattan. Where I live there are lots of wooded area's to hike, which I love to do, and large ponds all over the Island, and yet I'm so close to the bright lights of the big city.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 5, 2015)

As queen of the introverts I often feel more alone around people than I do when I'm by myself. I used to take solo road trips all of the time and I loved it. I've seen some amazing things while sleeping in the bed of my truck. 





Milky Way over Sisters, OR




Hot Spring in Central Idaho




Sunset in Joshua Tree Nat'l Park, CA


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 5, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> As queen of the introverts I often feel more alone around people than I do when I'm by myself. I used to take solo road trips all of the time and I loved it. I've seen some amazing things while sleeping in the bed of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also an introvert which is why I need my quiet time alone. Being in busy places and around lots of people makes me extremely stressed, and while it sometimes is scary to be out in the woods alone, it's something that really helps me unwind and relax. It's also a great place to think. There's been times when I've just been so upset that I just run out into the woods and go to that very spot to calm down.


----------

